

Fantastic 8000x8000 NASA photograph of the Earth - Maro
https://secure.flickr.com/photos/gsfc/6760135001/sizes/o/in/set-72157627439487497/

======
Maro
Article:

<http://mashable.com/2012/01/26/hi-res-image-earth/>

